# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Elena Rodes.  Авторские песни.

## rodes

Привет Всем!! Хочу поделиться с Вами своим творчеством. 

"Как птица"

----------

nezabudka-8s (15.05.2020), NikTanechka (15.05.2020)

----------


## rodes

"Загадай желание"

----------

nezabudka-8s (15.05.2020), NikTanechka (15.05.2020)

----------


## rodes

Скачать песенки можно здесь:

http://www.realmusic.ru/rodes/

----------

NikTanechka (15.05.2020)

----------


## Маженка

:Ok: ОЧЕНЬ КРАСИВЫЕ ПЕСНИ!RODES,ВЫ ТАЛАНТ!!!

----------


## rodes

БлагоДарю.

----------


## rodes

Друзья, всем солнечного настроения!!! 
Представляю вам свою новую песню "Обними".

----------

nezabudka-8s (15.05.2020), NikTanechka (15.05.2020)

----------


## rodes

В канун Дня защиты детей моя новая песня "Колыбельная ".

"Прикасаясь к детям вы прикасаетесь к частичке Бога".




БлагоДарю.

----------

nezabudka-8s (15.05.2020), NikTanechka (15.05.2020)

----------


## Kladewa1

у Вас приятный, чистый голос..) А сейчас на поприще пения заняты ? Как Ваша музыкальная карьера ?

----------


## Igor_

Очень красиво!!! Здорово!!!

----------


## Angel_Stike

Талантливо и красиво. Спасибо!

----------


## rodes

> у Вас приятный, чистый голос..) А сейчас на поприще пения заняты ? Как Ваша музыкальная карьера ?


Спасибо большое) В основном работаю как композитор, и прописываю студийные сессии, как бек вокалистка)

----------

nezabudka-8s (15.05.2020), NikTanechka (15.05.2020)

----------


## rodes

> Очень красиво!!! Здорово!!!


Спасибо)

----------


## rodes

> Талантливо и красиво. Спасибо!


Спасибо)

----------


## rodes

Решила записать на фо-но пьесу Pat Metheny "In Her Family", прекрасная композиция гениального автора!

----------

nezabudka-8s (15.05.2020), NikTanechka (15.05.2020)

----------


## Лев

> Решила записать на фо-но пьесу Pat Metheny "In Her Family", прекрасная композиция гениального автора!


С удовольствием послушал ваше исполнение :Ok: 
https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/867717

----------


## rodes

Всем доброго времени суток. Предлагаю вашему вниманию песенку записанную совместно с моим мужем. 

"Проходят дни"




БлагоДарю.


Мой канал на YouTube - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfc...7nDm7XLa_nYKzw

----------

krinka (16.05.2020), nezabudka-8s (15.05.2020), NikTanechka (15.05.2020)

----------


## rodes

"Кукушка" кавер




БагоДарю.

----------

nezabudka-8s (15.05.2020), NikTanechka (15.05.2020)

----------


## rodes

Фрагменты онлайн концерта на самоизоляции




БлагоДарю.


Мой канал на YouTube https://www.youtube.com/feed/my_videos

----------

nezabudka-8s (15.05.2020), NikTanechka (15.05.2020)

----------


## rodes

Моя авторская композиция "Kiss me"



БлагоДарю.

----------

nezabudka-8s (15.05.2020), NikTanechka (15.05.2020), Лев (07.06.2020)

----------


## NikTanechka

> Предлагаю вашему вниманию песенку записанную совместно с моим мужем.


Леночка, браво вашему творческому и семейному союзу!
Послушала все песни. Спасибо за огромное удовольствие!
Ещё одна яркая звёздочка зажглась на форуме ин-ку.
Ещё один брильянтик в нашей коллекции.
 :Tender:

----------

nezabudka-8s (15.05.2020), rodes (05.06.2020)

----------


## rodes

> Леночка, браво вашему творческому и семейному союзу!
> Послушала все песни. Спасибо за огромное удовольствие!
> Ещё одна яркая звёздочка зажглась на форуме ин-ку.
> Ещё один брильянтик в нашей коллекции.


Спасибо большое за такие теплые и замечательные слова. Будем и впредь радовать Вас своим творчеством.

----------

nezabudka-8s (05.06.2020), NikTanechka (16.06.2020)

----------


## rodes

Немножко инструментальной музыки в стиле Lofi Hip Hop

"Velvet tread"

----------


## rodes

Моя новая авторская песенка "С тобой"

----------


## rodes

Предлагаю послушать мою новую песню "Пойдем со мной"

----------


## LikaMoon

Елена у вас невероятный голос,

----------

rodes (31.05.2022)

----------

